# [OT] Festplatten kauf

## dot

Hallo,

meine Festplatte gibt in letzter Zeit manchmal seltsame Klopfgeräusche von sich, vermutlich

sitzt da jemmand drin. Auch kommt es seit dem auftreten dieser Geräusche hin und wieder mal

vor, das der Rechner einfriert, jedoch sich die Maus noch bewegen lässt.

Ich stelle mich also schon mal darauf ein, bald zum händler meines Vertrauens zu gehen,

und eine neue Festplatte ein Eigen zu nennen.

Und jetzt kommt die Frage an euch: Welche Hersteller bauen gute Festplatten?

Ich verwende jetzt ein Maxtor Platte, die ich gebraucht gekauft habe, deswegen

ist da leider keine Garantie mehr dabei  :Sad: 

Ich habe gehört, das die Qualität der IBM-Platten nachgelassen hat, da IBM nicht mehr

selber produziert, sondern von irgendeiner anderen Firma die Platten erstellen lässt,

und dann das IBM-Logo drauf klebt.

Flo

PS: Bus ist IDE

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit SATA aus, ist das soweit schon in Linux implementiert?

PPS: Das ist schon die zweite Maxtor-Platte, die genau mit den selben Symptomen

den Abgang macht, ich glaube Maxtor ist Schrott!

----------

## tacki

hmm, mir sind inzwischen schon 4 ibm-platten (3 ide, 1 scsi) abgeraucht von ca. 20 ibm-platten.

western digitals hatte ich auch mal 4 im raid, wobei 1 schon nach 2 monaten den geist aufgegeben hat...

maxtor hatte ich bisher nur 1.. und die läuft seit 1 jahr ununterbrochen ohne probs

ich glaub perfekte platten gibts nicht... lang lebe das backup *g*

----------

## dot

Hi,

im Momment läuft die Platte noch, kann aber morgen schon vorbei sein, deswegen will ich mir schnell eine neue Kaufen, um die Daten auf die Neue Platte zu schieben.

Flo

----------

## beejay

Ich würde WD empfehlen. Mir ist zwar auch schon eine kaputtgegangen (sie stand zumindest kruz davor : *klacklack, klacklack* und die ersten defekten sektoren), aber WD hat eine recht lange Herstellergarantie. Und da es zum Zeitpunkt des Absterbens keine 20.5GB-Platten von WD mehr gab, haben sie mir eine 80er geschickt. Und eine 80er für lau - das war mir das Datenrumschaufeln wert  :Wink: 

----------

## seth77

Hi

bin eigentlich mit 2 Samsung Festplatten sehr zufrieden, eine 80, eine 120 und beide mit 5400 umdrehungen  :Very Happy: .

Sind schön leise und werden nicht zu warm (außerdem sind sie günstig, was man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte  :Wink: )

gruß alex

----------

## hopfe

Habe eine WD (80GB) und eine Samsung(160GB), beide mit 8 MB Cache. Die Samsung hat nur ca 20 Euro mehr gekostet und ist dafür im hdparm-Test sogar etwas schneller. 

Wie lange sie halten wird sich zeigen, beide laufen jetzt ca 6 Monate ohne Probs.

----------

## NueX

Also ich besitze 3mal 40GB aus der Seagate Barracuda ATA irgendwas Reihe, und bin sehr damit zu frieden. Laufen, laufen, laufen... und das bei 7200U/min. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

Gruß, NueX

----------

## dertobi123

Schon bei der Fragestellung war klar, wie die Antworten ausfallen. Festplatten Kauf ist _definitiv_ Glückssache. Es gibt Leute bei denen heute noch 307030er oder 307045er aus der berüchtigten IBM Serie tadellos laufen, es gibt aber auch genug Leute bei denen eine x-beliebige neue Platte nach 14 Tagen verreckt. 

Kurzum: Kauf die Platte, die für dich im Moment des Kaufes das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. 

Tobias

----------

## lutzlustig

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Kurzum: Kauf die Platte, die für dich im Moment des Kaufes das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. 
> 
> Tobias

 

Ganz wichtig, die Garantiezeit, Samsung ist der Einzige Hersteller, wo alle Platten 3 Jahre Garantie haben. Nebenbei sind sie auch noch genauso schnell wie die Konkurrenz und erfüllen oben genannte Eigenschaft schon seit Monaten.

Ciao

----------

## dertobi123

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Ganz wichtig, die Garantiezeit, Samsung ist der Einzige Hersteller, wo alle Platten 3 Jahre Garantie haben. 

 

Die Garantiezeit beziehe ich gewöhnlicherwiese ein, wenn ich nach dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis suche ...

Tobias

----------

